# Massey 4730



## snoopy (Sep 26, 2019)

Anyone use one? Or know approx value, it is the 2wd model and I haven't found any for sale, all 4wd. Good and slick, but there seems to be some kind of problem in the dash electrical. Couldn't get the hours tho I am sure they are relatively low, the owner said when the dash messed up he would slap it, haha. He also has a mahindra 105 4wd that he is going to sell also, both with loaders. He says the massey pulls better, and the loader is definitely beefier.


----------

